# Live feeders



## Dubya (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNy8MUPOAtQ&sns=em

No gag reflex at all. :heart:


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm sorry...being who I am I think she was mean to him and I would (in my mind I mean) have ***** slapped her and taken him home and named him and kept him as a pet. Haha. But that's just me 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 17, 2012)

i was kinda hoping for it to get stuck in her throat


----------

